# overwintering single deeps in wisconsin



## Jed (Feb 23, 2013)

hi guys i want some in put on wintering single deeps (outside ,not indoors) this is a idea i was given ... split hives in the fall like right now  and winter in singles i just what some input and your first reaction 
thanks in advance
Jed


----------



## Steven Colorado (Aug 29, 2013)

What would be the advantage? You'd have a smaller chance of having the number of bees necessary to overwinter, and you'd have to make another queen right now.


----------



## Jed (Feb 23, 2013)

i dont know if there would be an advantage that what im trying to find out lol


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

It does not take bees to overwinter, it takes stores. during the winter a colony is at it lowest numbers, usually just enough to cover the minimal brood and maintain heat in the hive. I have over wintered Nucs. 
With colony winter losses higher than ever many keepers are trying to hit the winter with as many colonies as possible. The thinking is if you have 50% loss on four single deep colonies you still have two colonies if you have there is no such thing as a 50% loss on a two doubles then you only have one. single deep can be overwintered if managed properly with supplemental feeding


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Wintering singles here is doable but a challenge due to the different winters. Wisconsin is warmer than here but colder than PA. I hear the folks in Canada not too far north of me winter singles fairly well but they do it indoors. Ian had a nice post and video on this on this forum last winter/spring. I run basically all singles and I winter them in California


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Chip, you rent all your hives as singles in feb?


----------



## Jed (Feb 23, 2013)

Chip Euliss said:


> Wisconsin is warmer than here but colder than PA.


yes north dakota is colder but, is it as humid as wi moisture is harder on bees than cold right


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Not humid in the winter, mostly a function of low precip rates in winter (June is th wettest month on average) and bitter cold temps that fall to -30 or below at times. That said water and carbon dioxide from respiration need to be vented outside to avoid ice under the lid that can melt on warm days and to keep carbon from suffocating bees.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

RAK said:


> Chip, you rent all your hives as singles in feb?


Usually a mixture but mostly singles. I have a friend in CA who manages them over winter but I don't know if he adds an extra box when he is building them up for almonds or not.


----------



## Jed (Feb 23, 2013)

Chip Euliss said:


> Not humid in the winter, mostly a function of low precip rates in winter (June is th wettest month on average) and bitter cold temps that fall to -30 or below at times.


ok thats about what are temps are ,or can be here but it is very humid in the winter here like we see 80 90 % humidity a lot so moiture is the big problem here


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Jed said:


> ok thats about what are temps are ,or can be here but it is very humid in the winter here like we see 80 90 % humidity a lot so moiture is the big problem here


It isn't that humid here in winter. We use a humidifier in the house and typically add 5 gallons of water to it every other day. That said, how that affects winter survival isn't clear to me. Perhaps others have some knowledge to share?


----------

